# Quick membership Q



## Fossie007 (Jan 3, 2015)

hi have just joined the forum and paid for the annual membership. I'm just wondering how long it takes my membership to upgrade in order to view the classifieds so that I can finally look for a decent TT.
Regards
Lee


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lee, Access to MP & PMs given. Annual membership is for the TTOC & not for the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

